

Gitit - wiki written in Haskell backed by git or darcs - bensummers
http://gitit.net/

======
bruceboughton
I think source control systems provide quite a good basis for writing a wiki.
I once wrote one backed by Subversion (in C#), using properties for metadata
and a lucene store for searching. It could really have done with a web-based
editor and displaying historical diff information in the web front-end but it
was a relatively short hack to build the rest of the wiki starting from SVN.

